# Stuck rp



## Universe (Jan 8, 2020)

Anyone want to get stuck?


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 8, 2020)




----------



## Water Draco (Jan 8, 2020)

Universe said:


> Anyone want to get stuck?



Should we just soak you in penetrating oil and fit fine mesh gratings over anything that you could ever possibly get stuck in?


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 8, 2020)

Is that like when you have a knot stuck in a rope?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 8, 2020)

guys, this is uni's LFRP thread.


----------



## SkyeLegs (Jan 8, 2020)

Depends on getting stuck in _what?_


----------



## Joni (Jan 8, 2020)

SkyeLegs said:


> Depends on getting stuck in _what?_


In @ConorHyena ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 8, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> guys, this is uni's LFRP thread.



WTF is LFRP and why do I want to get stuck?


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 8, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> WTF is LFRP and why do I want to get stuck?


LFRP = looking for RP


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 8, 2020)

ConorHyena said:


> LFRP = looking for RP



I see. Clearly, I am not up to speed on the most current acronyms. On top of that, I do not know how to RP. Peace out.


----------



## Bluefiremark II (Jan 8, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> I see. Clearly, I am not up to speed on the most current acronyms. On top of that, I do not know how to RP. Peace out.


Doesn't know how to rp yet is in the roleplaying threads section HMMMM. Lol


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jan 8, 2020)

Bluefiremark II said:


> Doesn't know how to rp yet is in the roleplaying threads section HMMMM. Lol



Need to learn somehow. I figured getting "stuck" would be an easy RP for beginners.

*is stuck*
*tries to move*
*can't move*
*panic begins to set in*
*takes deep breaths*
*awoos for help*


----------



## Joni (Jan 8, 2020)

Borophagus Monoclinous said:


> *awoos for help*


*AWOOO!!*


----------



## SLB-Portu24 (Jan 8, 2020)

Hope its not a sona centipede kind of thingy.


----------



## Tyno (Jan 8, 2020)

*pulls out stack of sticky notes*
I see us in a sticky situation...
*puts a sticky note on @Universe*
Do you think we're stuck doing the same things over again?
*puts a sticky note on @Captain TrashPanda*
Sticking to what the people in power tell us to do?
*puts a sticknote on @Water Draco*
Well... i'm tired of being a stick in a mud about all this routine and... uhh stuff.
*puts a sticky note on @Borophagus Monoclinous*
So let's stick to a new set of rules!
*puts a sticky note on @ConorHyena*
It appears that i'm stuck saying a few keywords every sentence i make in this post...
*puts sticky note on @SkyeLegs*
I'm sorry i can't think of anymore sentences. I just couldn't stick with it...
*puts a stickynote on @Joni*
I hope my words im saying right now stick in your thoughts...
*puts a stickynote on @Bluefiremark II*
FINALLY IM FREE FROM BEING STUCK HERE WRITING THESE POORLY DONE SENTENCES!
*puts a stickynote on @SLB-Portu24*


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jan 8, 2020)

Tyno said:


> *pulls out stack of sticky notes*
> I see us in a sticky situation...
> *puts a sticky note on @Universe*
> Do you think we're stuck doing the same things over again?
> ...


Touche, manokit


----------

